# Redeem Coupon/Credit Applied



## delicja

How would you translate this into Polish? 

Redeem Coupon

Credit Applied

This request was approved.


----------



## Thomas1

Could you please first give it a try and provide some context?


----------



## delicja

Yes it would be on the internet site in the billing section. Possible translations I can think of would be:

1. Redeem Coupon
Wykorzystać kupon

2. Credit Applied
Kredyt przynany

3. This request was approved.
Prośba zostala zaakceptowana


----------



## Thomas1

My suggestions:


> 1. Redeem Coupon
> Wykorzystać kupon


Zrealizować kupon/talon/bon.



> 3. This request was approved.
> Prośba zostala zaakceptowana


Prośba została pozytywnie rozpatrzona.

There are certainly more possibilities. If you provide us with a situation when one can see each of the phrases, especially #2 and 3, i.e. what exactly happens before and after, you will get better answers.


----------



## delicja

Thank you for your help. "Credit applied" would be used if for example you have an account and you get reimbursed for something or you overpaid your statement would reflect "Credit of 25 $ was applied". Does that help?


----------



## Thomas1

If I remembrer aright, if you have a prepaid mobile and you bought some credit, the message you receive after doing so reads: twoje konto zostało doładowane or twoje konto zostało uzupełnione (o ...). I'm not sure this _applies _in such a situation too. Maybe this site will be interesting to you.


----------



## delicja

Thomas, thanks for your help Actually, I am thinking more of a customer getting a promotional offer of let's say $ 50 then customer goes online and redeems the "coupon" and receives an email saying " Credit/discount was applied to your account".


----------



## delicja

Ok here is another sentence. I am mostly interested in translation of the english word "credit" 

Sponsor your ads today and receive  credit toward your campaign


----------



## Thomas1

I've seen commercials of bank accounts, where the client gets an amount of X PLN provided he or she sets up an account with a given bank. They use "dostaniesz x z  ł w prezencie".
Here are some ads I've found on the web:





> Stówka w prezencie od Gérarda Depardieu? Owszem, ale załóż u nas konto i  przelewaj na nie po tysiąc złotych miesięcznie (to pomysł BZ WBK).  Zarekomendujesz nasze konto kolegom? Dostaniesz nawet 500 zł w prezencie  (to Alior Bank i ostatnio Allianz).
> http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,101562...aja__Chcemy_klientow_ze_srednia_krajowa_.html





> 06 listopada 2007 r. Od 6. listopada osoby ubezpieczające się w Allianz  Direct otrzymają w prezencie bon prezentowy. Bon o nominale 20 złotych  może zostać przeznaczony na dowolny zakup.
> http://www.allianz.pl/wyniki_wyszuk...&sbmChk=0&searchType=all&showOnly=all&x=0&y=0


So it looks to me like the phrase "w prezencie" took on the meaning of 'credit'. I'm fairly sure that banks use some phrase which you see on your list of bank operations, but which I haven't seen yet, so maybe someone else will be able to help.


----------

